# 14" Rhom First Day In His New Home.



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

just set up the tank today and put the rhom in. The water is still alittle couldy, lots of changes to be made, quick iphone pix.

rhom is beaten up from the move. he was pretty upset.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man fish looks sweet! Whole setup looks awesome. Really like your background. Is that homemade?


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Man fish looks sweet! Whole setup looks awesome. Really like your background. Is that homemade?


Thanks! the background is called slimline


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to see you got the bigger tank, congrats and the fish looks great


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new tank. the rhom is looking great.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks great....what size tank is that?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice rhom, it looks sweet in the tank and setup


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to see Attila is doing great, probably the only piranha I sold that I still miss. Congratz on the upgrade, it looks great.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

awesome setup and rhom, i really like your background, lighting, and the rest of your setup


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> awesome setup and rhom, i really like your background, lighting, and the rest of your setup


x2








Where did you get your background?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin real good


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

thank you for all the kind words


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> awesome setup and rhom, i really like your background, lighting, and the rest of your setup


x2








Where did you get your background?
[/quote]

it came with the tank. i was going to buy even more 3d background and get a brandnew 220 setup, but this deal came up i decided to save some money. i know a company that sells them. if you are interested pm me ill get you a link. thanks !


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking big rhom and setup


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent setup and Rhom!...and to think that Ja'eh had a hard time giving this beast away at $200 - 300??!!!!...effin' steal of the century!!!..





















........





















....PS...I absolutely love and adore, Cookie!!..Your Shar Pei in the avatar!..they are bad ass dogs!...


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

How did you put those pics on from your Iphone I've got lots of pics of my fish and can't put them on


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Rhom


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice rhom mate


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lookin sexy bro hows his attitude?


----------

